# Homage to Charles Mutant Ninja



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey everyone! After my chalice build I had some left over multi plex I wanted to treat to a great pocketable design h34r: . I decided to finally make a Mutant ninja frame to try out. I absolutly love the way this one turned out this one is a definate keeper for my collection :headbang:. The palm swell is made from some spalted oak (I have became a large fan of spalted oak it is tough and has a great grain / colors) topped off with yew. Due to the fact I am now addicted to using it in projects when ever I get the excuse to. I love the grain and durability of that wood.

Before Linseed and Beeswax:

  

After Linseed and Beeswax:


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

OMG that's a beautifull slingshot! That's why I love linseed oil so much. Great job!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, stunning mate!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Some beautiful wood and finish there, and the shape, especially the pinky hole that does not go all the way through, that's gonna be hard to beat. Nice work man, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

right on, looks good man.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Cool slingshot. You are so lucky that you have so much spalted oak..  Looking forward to another one..


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Hmmm I may have to give this design a go - looks great as you have done it! Nice work.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

First Class job!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That grain and beauty really came alive after the finish.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Homage paid I'm sure! Great job, love your pic's of it against the ferns.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I nearly died when I saw the colours change. I'm thinking "this will look great oiled" but I'm still surprised. Stunning compliment to that wood.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

wow great Job my friend!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Man, great vision to be able to see those colors before you oiled. WOW!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a beautiful job you have done. That is absolutely wonderful!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Now THAT is a slingshot!!!! I need to make me one of those.... Is it on the shared designs section anyone? 

cheers, Tom


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

wow, these woods in front of that green background...absolute fantastic!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

awesome job dude!


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Woops! Don't worry about that question found and downloaded it


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I used once same design but somehow it did not get out right. Now I see why so I am going to repeat the proces but with some details i spoted in your work, THANKS!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

jazz said:


> I used once same design but somehow it did not get out right. Now I see why so I am going to repeat the proces but with some details i spoted in your work, THANKS!


It (like anything else in life) try and try again untill you get it right. I made one out of poly and it just didnt do it for me so I redid it from scratch and got my two favourite woods and put a nice strong multi plex frame in front of it. My inspiration for it was somthing rustic like Charles likes so its tough and funtional and some bling-bling woods found rotting out in the forest wich seems to be my brother and my style. I mutated the two and there you have it. I breifly slung with it last night and it is a great slinger might even be my new hunter .. h34r:

Cheers BC-Slinger


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Smooth and artistic lines, art in a slingshot. I really like it.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Beautiful work fella I love the shape nice one buddy


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Whoa! Nailed it, dude!!!! Gorgeous slingshot. :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Beautiful catty, the mutant ninja is a great design, i have one that i got from Charles in a trade.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

really nice shooter


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

Very, very beautiful workmanship.


----------



## MissLace (Feb 13, 2013)

They just keep getting better and better! Great job once again bros! :woot:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Very tasteful work on a bold design!!!

Great colors and finish  A quality slingshot!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Very nice! Great shape and colors. I love the idea with the spalted oak palmswell. :thumbsup: l


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I had to come back and look at that again. I love the idea behind that palm swell. May I use that?


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

flipgun said:


> I had to come back and look at that again. I love the idea behind that palm swell. May I use that?


Everything my brother and I make is for the community. This one I did put some special attention into because of the class of the project( wanted to do Charle's great design justice). I would love to see your take on the handle to whatever design you apply it to my freind. :thumbsup:

Cheers BC-Slinger


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

The original credit goes to Dayhiker and his little ninja design. I just evolved the design a bit to suit myself.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Charles said:


> The original credit goes to Dayhiker and his little ninja design. I just evolved the design a bit to suit myself.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Wow this thing does sling really well I should have known that Dayhiker had somthing to do with it. I love his designs the chalice/the Ninja are monster slingshots.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I think this is the first thread where I called it the mutant ninja, and it describes the changes I went through, based on Dayhiker's original design.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14225-mutant-ninja-in-oak/

This thread shows the various changes step by step.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12857-ninja-evolution/

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Charles said:


> I think this is the first thread where I called it the mutant ninja, and it describes the changes I went through, based on Dayhiker's original design.
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14225-mutant-ninja-in-oak/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links Charles I hadnt read these yet. Very cool to see how far the design has come.


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey friend, now you just have to let me know when you decide to sell that one! Ha!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

How did I miss this one? Probably looked at it in a rush if I looked at it at all.

Really great look!!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Had so much fun making the first one that my brother and I had to give another one a go. We used a multiplex frame again and walnut / plum for a palm swell. Finished it up the same way with a light linseed bath and beeswaxing.

      

These slingshots are beautiful to look at, feel great in the hand and sling even better! I would like to ask Charles and Dayhiker, would it be ok with you guys if we made a few of these suckers to sell?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Personally I have no objection.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I really like those too, Charles and dayhiker collaboration!
Def a future classic!!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I have recently made a third one, but have a special plan for that one before I get one to sell on the forum.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

These are all so gorgeous! How did you get such a good finish on them?


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

sharpshooterJD said:


> These are all so gorgeous! How did you get such a good finish on them?


A whole lot of sanding!

The boiled linseed oil really brings out the wonderful colors and the grain. The Beeswax finish seals all the beauty in :thumbsup:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

OMG...I would do so much sex to that slingshot...how have I overlooked this thread up til now?! Gorgeous, simply gorgeous...


----------

